# She is too busy to see me. Serious?



## summersoul (Mar 23, 2014)

Hi everyone,

i met a girl that I really like. We went out two times and were kissing. We talked a lot and had fun. The problem is, she is much younger than me. Another problem is that her parents are very strikt and don´t want her to date men. So we talked about it and it seemed to me that it is not a problem for her from how she was talking. After the second date I asked her out after a few days and she told me she is too busy this week but she can make it next week. It is true, she is writing an exam. But she also told me that she is keeping her little free time for her friends. After that we were talking over the phone and it seemed that she now is seeing the problems worse than before and says she doesn´t know if we would have a chance under these circumstances. She also said she doesn´t really know if it´s just the circumstances or if it is cause she doesn´t like me that much after I told her that this can be a reason. But she still wants to continue dating. But I am confused right now. I really like her and already feel something when I think about her.
Please, I need your opinions.


----------



## Roselyn (Sep 19, 2010)

How old are you and how old is she?


----------



## tryingpatience (May 7, 2014)

I read your other posts. Is this still the same girlfriend of 2+ years? You're 26 and a young man. You shouldn't give any time to someone who makes you an option. It sounds like she wants to make you a fall back. She wants you in her back pocket just in case she needs someone. Let go and try to move on and see what happens.


----------



## DayDream (May 25, 2011)

summersoul said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> i met a girl that I really like. We went out two times and were kissing. We talked a lot and had fun. The problem is, she is much younger than me. Another problem is that her parents are very strikt and don´t want her to date men. So we talked about it and it seemed to me that it is not a problem for her from how she was talking. After the second date I asked her out after a few days and she told me she is too busy this week but she can make it next week. It is true, she is writing an exam. But she also told me that she is keeping her little free time for her friends. After that we were talking over the phone and it seemed that she now is seeing the problems worse than before and says she doesn´t know if we would have a chance under these circumstances. She also said she doesn´t really know if it´s just the circumstances or if it is cause she doesn´t like me that much after I told her that this can be a reason. But she still wants to continue dating. But I am confused right now. I really like her and already feel something when I think about her.
> Please, I need your opinions.


Date other people then. She probably is.


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

Clearly she is confused.

Take her words lightly, WATCH HER ACTIONS.

I would give her more chances, take her out on more dates and see if connection grows and things get better.

But within next 3-4 dates I would make a hard stop (for myself) and re evaluate everything to see if it's worth perusing etc.

Most people in teens/20s don't really know what they want yet.......human nature....hard to blame them for the confusion one can say.

You might want to shoot for 30+ woman next time around....


----------



## toonaive (Dec 13, 2012)

She wants to continue dating completely on her terms and time schedule. If it bothers you to be kept at a distance like this. Move along, live your life, date others, let her be the one to contact you.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

How old is she? If you're 26 and she's much younger then comments are useless until we find out how old she is.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

Her parents don't want her dating? Is she under 18?


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

She's just not into you and neither are her parents. Find someone closer to your own age and quit robbing the cradle.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

She's showing you where you rank in her priority list. Pay attention to her.

C


----------



## summersoul (Mar 23, 2014)

So she is 19. And she doesn´t tell her parents that she is seeing me. The reasons are a culture thing.
But yeah I guess there is just too little interest. So will stop contacting her from today..


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

She's acting like she's 19. If that bothers you then find someone your own age. You probably still see yourself as 19 but you're not..... there's a lot of growing in those 7 years.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roselyn (Sep 19, 2010)

When I was a freshman in college at age 18, I dated a same campus student at 27. He and I were worlds apart as he was completing his master's degree. At this age, age gaps can make a huge difference. Although, I liked him as a person, I got along better with students closer to my age.


----------



## LostViking (Mar 26, 2013)

Move on. You're too old for her. Her brain hasn't even finished forming yet and you wonder why her actions make no sense?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## summersoul (Mar 23, 2014)

Thank you all!

She never is writing me first. Dont know if she is just too shy? I mean she is really young and comes from another culture. I told her on the dates that I am not sure if we could be together under these circumstances (age, parents), guess it showed her that I am insecure.. Maybe she wanted me to be sure. Because she was..
Everything else was fine I think. Maybe a little too much useless talk. But she was kissing me like crazy.. 

So I am taking your advice and I went NC. Today is the second day. Damn, really liked her. 
But one question: She told me she has no time this week but offered the next week.. Isn´t the rule that if she is offering another time, she is still interested? What do you think, maybe she is really stressed out? Cause she picked her phone after that immediately and seemed interested. But anyway I will go NC till she reaches out. Won´t put up with women who don´t give me attention. Doesn´t matter for what reason.


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

I think you are making a mistake dating such a young lady.

If you are looking for fun/sex, go nuts. But serious relationship? Not sure I would recommend.

Forget about "cute", focus on what kind of a person she is (what kind of person one is....is WAY more important). Remember, looks fade in time, who she is is what really matters).

And in this case, who she will become (cause at this age, she is just not capable of knowing herself/being herself yet).

If she said next week, and you want to continue, let her reach out to you when she is free. If she doesn't, reach out 1 more final time and cut it out for good.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

As DoF says, she likely just wants to have fun. If that's what you want, fill your boots. But don't plan on a full-time exclusive relationship with her. 

For that matter, I think you said in your original post that you've only been out a couple of times. What's the hurry for a "relationship"?

C


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

She's not into you.

Move on.


----------

